# Name that Pumilio Species



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked three of these imports in 2010 from a local reptile store that received some imports occasionally. For awhile they let me trade-up my Tincs for Pums, so it was great. Anyhow, I got three of these and they have been very prolific. All they said was they were farm raised. no info. 

Can the community please weigh-in on the species? I think I know but it would be great to get some consensus. 

I we need better pics I could add some.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

They look like Isla Solarte but nothing is definite. So they are "2010 [insert importer here] imports".


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Adam no way someone trade's Solarte to a retail shop, those must be El Dorado's. Closer pics would help but it's a pretty good guess that's what they are.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Species is pumilio, population???? Who knows. Also, I take offense to say going from tincs to pumilio is trading up....lol


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

The last thing you should be doing is making a guess at what they are. Even if you get a definite from 20 people here they still need to be kept apart from all other breeding populations. Its definitely a good idea to ask for and expect answers about the frogs before you get them. Id stick to buying them from actual breeders. Trading up or not.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Ya I thought El Dorados were a possibility too. Either way they are still unknowns.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking El Dorado as there were many imports of these the year I got them and they have large size. 

The way these are breeding they will can be their own line of "2010 pumilio imports that are beautiful", or something catchy like that.

Aaron


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you know for sure when they came in 2010 El Dorado would be fine, most stores, jobbers & every little ma and pa herp business gets their darts from a couple different importers, very good chance that is where they orginated from. Eldo's were the biggest of the common imports so your mention of size fits their description.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, pumilio is definitely the species (LOL). Just the fact that you said they were imported, farm raised, and were at a pet shop narrows it down to them basically being El Dorados. They were the only mass imported, most of the body orange pumilio brought in. Solarte/Cayo Nancy have only been brought in with small numbers and I'd be shocked for that many to show up in one place at one time for sale all as adults. Better pics would help, but given what I think the brom is they are clearly one of the larger pumilio (while the Solarte/Cayo Nancy are some of the smallest). These probably also have the speckling typical of much of the El Dorados that is often (but not always) lacking on our captive Solarte/Cayo Nancy.


----------

